# fastest microskiff?



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

I run a big flats boat over 100mph but may switch to something smaller down the road. any ideas? i am new to the microskiff concept but its appeal is growing. 

Are their any micros that can run 60 or better?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe if you bought a 15' hydrostream viper and put decks in it .... , otherwise NO


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

....and then I woke up.


----------



## rickardfam (Jul 18, 2011)

Dont think the microskiff world is for you sir, stay with your 100mph flats boat. Just stay off the grass flats


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

> Dont think the microskiff world is for you sir, stay with your 100mph flats boat. Just stay off the grass flats


Hilarious. Well done!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I run a big flats boat over 100mph



[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My 16' plywood skiff with a 9.9 merc tiller does 75 to 80 regularly...on I-95... [smiley=happy.gif] [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> My 16' plywood skiff with a 9.9 merc tiller does 75 to 80 regularly...on I-95...


 You forgot to state only on days of heavy rain and in the standing water on the freeway!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I glassed wings on my skiff last weekend so I could fish key west and crystal river in the same afternoon 

Seriously, a 100mph flats boat? I'm gonna call BS on this one until I see some proof! Heck my buddies 22ft pathfinder with a 250hp only does about 65mph.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

And I thought I was the only one with a 100 mph flats boat ;D


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe a lake nd bay 21' with a 300 ?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wait? Are we using out "Butt Dynos" to check the performance? If so I swear I was getting 50mph out of my 20hp yammi last week .


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll bet it's possible. There's 80+ mph bass boats out there.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Throw enough money at a hull, just about anything can be accomplished.

how about 557 hp on a 1500 lb hull....wheeeeeeeeee!  [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.seven-marine.com/motors/ this might get you up to 100mph+ [smiley=luck.gif] lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

"I run a big flats boat over 100mph " --thats nothing I hit a water buffalo @ 112 mph with the horn blowing in my skiff 
-mario


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

A 557 (1000lbs dry weight) on a 1500lbs skiff? If it's not under water in a vertical position I'd like to see the draft numbers, lol.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEpeal0b3EU&feature=related does this count as a micro skiff? only drafts about 2" and goes over 100mph...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

we have a couple of guys with over powered Gheenoes that run right at 40   


mine does 28 ...


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

i think lake and bay have a record for the worlds fastest riged boat but i think it was only 88 mph but who would wanna go that fast over a flat hit a bar and your going for a ride and i know at one time some would tryed to sue mavrick boats cuze they claimed the red fisher 21 could do 75 mph but no one could get it above 74 so they had to change the ad to 74+ mph lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I have driven a couple flats boat that run high 80's so with the right set up and the right driver it can be done.

As far as Micro running 60mph thats pretty tough!! I plan on getting 50+ in my new skiff I'm building but some would argue it's not a micro.

I would like take apart one of those 557 just to see the insides   ;D, man there heavy 1000lbs it will sink most micro's  :'(


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I have driven a couple flats boat that run high 80's so with the right set up and the right driver it can be done.
> 
> As far as Micro running 60mph thats pretty tough!! I plan on getting 50+ in my new skiff I'm building but some would argue it's not a micro.
> 
> I would like take apart one of those 557 just to see the insides   ;D, man there heavy 1000lbs it will sink most micro's  :'(


Its a corvette zr1 engine.


For everyones understanding: there are plenty of 100mph bass boats. Just go on youtube. I found one that hit 107... As far as flats boats i think 90 is bout it, but on scream and fly theres a guy with a sleekcraft that he made into a flats boat, i know it goes over 100


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure it is possible, but rediculous and useless except for bragging rights. I seriously doubt any of these guys seriously fish the flats, or can even draft little enough to do so well.


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

www.laniercustomboats.com


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what HP are you running?
- :-?


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not here to talk about my boat. I asked about microskiffs.....


I have heard a maverick hpx will run in the 50's with maxed out HP. True?

and i read about the boggy creek bullet hitting 60 somewhere??


----------



## JBAILBOND (Sep 20, 2011)

is that what used to be called a flats cat? or flatcat i heard a story about those boats once that 2 guys fishing a turnoment in jax's ran out the inlet and came in through the port to fish the lagoon cought there limit and headed back up to jax's like i same thats what i herd but i hear those boats r super fast dry and smooth ?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you started this thread talking about it ,now you posted a picture of it!
-but you dont want to talk about it ?? :-/
-ok


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

The bigger mavericks (18ft) run 50+. I have a friend with one that consistently hits high 50's and, if conditions are 1 ft or less, can make it into the 60s.


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

not trying to be rude, I ran a 102 with a 20" stock 300xs. I currently run a 15" 300x.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

whats your budget? 

the east cape vantage "vhp" with a 150 will do 62 light and 58 tourney loaded with 2 people and with a 175 you can add 4 mph to those #'s. the boat will poll in 10" all day.


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks that's the kind of info i was looking for.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

heres the 150 vhp
http://vimeo.com/29704441


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

the 17 HPX Micro runs around 34mph with a 40. 
anything bigger than that I probably wouldn't consider a microskiff, really. 

The bigger boats run faster. But those are not Micro's. I'd say the 17T is pushing the boundaries if it has a big 70 fourstroke yammy, but it can slide. 

I broke 40mph on my Copperhead today with three anglers and gear, and a yeti. I would like to run it solo with this prop and see what I get.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hpx 17 with 115hp 2 stroke= 56 on gps with no load.. I was on a demo ride with one other guy


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

18 HPX with a 150 will do 60MPH, 64 with a light load, but again some people won't consider that a micro. The 17 yellow fin with a 115 will do mid 50's, Lake and Bay 17 with a 115 is a 50mph skiff as well. 

I'm building a 15-bullet boggy creek, I’m shooting for 50+, I would like to see 54-56mph, however I will be running a fully custom built 70 2-storke. 2 See that kind of speeds stock you’re going to need a 90hp

A micro is a much debated topic, some say anything running more than a 35hp isn’t a micro, other say 16’ and a 60hp is a micro. If it suites your needs and you want to call it a micro well then it’s a micro.
Yes that boat; is the boat that was called a Flats cat or looks like it, they are no longer in production,(Someone bought them I think) extremely fast, stable, and dry. It is one of the boats I mentioned earlier that I drove in the high 80’s, the other 2 boats were a Liberator cat, and an Allison converted to a flats


----------



## boatbrett (Aug 5, 2011)

hmmm doesn't look like i'll ever be in a "real" micro... I like being able to run from everglades city to lostmans in under 30 minutes on a calm day. 

Creekrunner: I sent you a PM


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Narrow beam, low HP skiffs will preclude one from running at very high speeds safely. Your requirements will be better served by a flats boat with over 150hp.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Well this sites definition of “Microskiff” is one powered by a 70hp or less. I guess you need to define what you consider a microskiff first. That Vantage posted above is a fine boat but I would hardly consider it a microskiff.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think he stuck with his 100mph flats boat as I haven't really seen him since he posted this nearly 10 years ago.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Have both, if feasible. No one boat will do it all. 

SCB's and Laniers look like fun - both will approach or break 100 with the appropriate layup and plenty of horsepower.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I believe it was SCB that posted a boat running over 100. They had the video on the GPS showing the speed. Pass for me, I will just stick to 35 mph in my HPXT.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

COBRA said:


> I'll bet it's possible. There's 80+ mph bass boats out there.


Allison Bass Boats are running 105 mph+!😲


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Allison Bass Boats are running 105 mph+!😲


I must have a slow one. Mine will only run 98 with a full fishing load.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

not really a micro but Dustin Huff’s Chittum at 83mph is pretty close:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAIJe3xjKkY/


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Brett said:


> Throw enough money at a hull, just about anything can be accomplished.
> 
> how about 557 hp on a 1500 lb hull....wheeeeeeeeee! [smiley=carcrash.gif]


I tend to agree with this statement. My cousin built a small tunnel from scratch and imagination and it went about 62 mph with a 115hp Mariner.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

This one will go close to 70mph. 1968 15' Starcraft explorer, 1984 115hp Mercury Tower of Power.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There is such a thing as hull speed where a hull will not go faster when it reaches a certain amount of horsepower and weight on the transom and it begins to slow it down.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

The Simmons cats run 100+. Texas boats super bad ass. Not technically a flats boat but inshore shallow water fishing machine that scoots! Will set you back about $150k but you gotta pay to play at those speeds!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Just get a jet ski and call it a compromise.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

boatbrett said:


> I run a big flats boat over 100mph but may switch to something smaller down the road. any ideas? i am new to the microskiff concept but its appeal is growing.
> 
> Are their any micros that can run 60 or better?


it draft less than 4” too?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> The Simmons cats run 100+. Texas boats super bad ass. Not technically a flats boat but inshore shallow water fishing machine that scoots! Will set you back about $150k but you gotta pay to play at those speeds!


Full retard. When I tournament fished I’d smoke those SCB teams in my weenie boat catching winning trout and redfish on artificial a mile from the ramp while they were running 80mph spilling their dumbass beer everywhere running 30-40 miles and coming back with stories about hardheads and gafftop that were eating their live bait before the gamefish had a chance. It’s not always about speed.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Personally i like to putt along, enjoy the scenery, relaxing, and see things i might have missed at high speed.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> Just get a jet ski and call it a compromise.


Sea doo makes a fishing jet ski. It's got a casting deck and a spot for a yeti. I hear it's super quiet, and has cruise control for trolling. It's basically a chittum.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Full retard. When I tournament fished I’d smoke those SCB teams in my weenie boat catching winning trout and redfish on artificial a mile from the ramp while they were running 80mph spilling their dumbass beer everywhere running 30-40 miles and coming back with stories about hardheads and gafftop that were eating their live bait before the gamefish had a chance. It’s not always about speed.


Way harsh Tay! LOL, not saying I want one or condone that sort of deuchebaggery, but not going to lie wouldn't mind taking a ride in one. As for me, we are comfortable cruising at low 20's on our floating rectangle......


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There is such a thing as hull speed where a hull will not go faster when it reaches a certain amount of horsepower and weight on the transom and it begins to slow it down.


I would like to see a major player, like Mercury, experiment with Wankel engines on an outboard. The weight of a 2 stroke with close to the efficiency of a 4 stroke.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I would like to see a major player, like Mercury, experiment with Wankel engines on an outboard. The weight of a 2 stroke with close to the efficiency of a 4 stroke.


The reason why I chose Mercury, is that they have been hell bent on trying to keep 2 strokes in the market place.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I would like to see a major player, like Mercury, experiment with Wankel engines on an outboard. The weight of a 2 stroke with close to the efficiency of a 4 stroke.


We will be forced to run electrics soon at the rate we’re going.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We will be forced to run electrics soon at the rate we’re going.


Just think how quick they will head for bottom with all that battery weight.


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

loganlogan said:


> Sea doo makes a fishing jet ski. It's got a casting deck and a spot for a yeti. I hear it's super quiet, and has cruise control for trolling. It's basically a chittum.


The Sea Doo Fish Pro includes the cooler with 4 rod holders, and a Garmin GPS Fish Finder. It has room to put a second cooler or extra gas tank on there too.

The 2021 model also includes a new option to dump the debris in the intake grate for the jet on bottom of ski with a push of a button. My son and I are about 400 lbs total passenger weight plus some gear in storage area and drinks in the cooler, and we hit 50 as a top speed on our 2019 model Fish Pro with a slightly smaller engine than the 2020 & 2021 models.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mercury has already achieved the weight of a two stroke with a four stroke in the 250 and 300 class. 250r and 300r (four strokes) are almost the same weight to the lb as the previous gen 250xs and 300xs. They produce the same top end numbers when ran back to back on the same hull and have better holeshot times with a heavy load.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I feel like I clicked on a wormhole to the Scream and Fly forum...


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

m32825 said:


> I feel like I clicked on a wormhole to the Scream and Fly forum...


Better known as the Scream and Cry forum


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

NealXB2003 said:


> Better known as the Scream and Cry forum


Sometimes!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

loganlogan said:


> Sea doo makes a fishing jet ski. It's got a casting deck and a spot for a yeti. I hear it's super quiet, and has cruise control for trolling. It's basically a chittum.


. “Basically a Chittum”? Batten down the hatches! Can’t wait to see the responses to that statement! Gettin the popcorn ready!


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

TX_maverick said:


> I believe it was SCB that posted a boat running over 100. They had the video on the GPS showing the speed. Pass for me, I will just stick to 35 mph in my HPXT.



Simmons Revolution 25 is an amazing machine that makes 65 feel more safe than 35 in most skiffs. 100mph is not common with these boats most are under 70 mph. While it can’t be poled, it floats in less than a foot, while still fishing 4 or five comfortably. Taking range, speed/comfort, and fit/finish into account its a hard boat to beat.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Just think how quick they will head for bottom with all that battery weight.


Laying on the bottom, right next to all the guns.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Snoball said:


> Simmons Revolution 25 is an amazing machine that makes 65 feel more safe than 35 in most skiffs. 100mph is not common with these boats most are under 70 mph. While it can’t be poled, it floats in less than a foot, while still fishing 4 or five comfortably. Taking range, speed/comfort, and fit/finish into account its a hard boat to beat.


Hard boat to beat for sure, but if I am dropping $125k on a boat, it will be something to go offshore in.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

All boat prices have gotten insane.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> All boat prices have gotten insane.


Along with everything else


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I would like to see a major player, like Mercury, experiment with Wankel engines on an outboard. The weight of a 2 stroke with close to the efficiency of a 4 stroke.


I think you wish may be granted. Stay tuned for some news from Mercury in the next few days.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

When my depthfinder start reading below 0.9 feet I’m glad I’m doing sub 30 mph, and usually slow down quite a bit more from there!


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> Mercury has already achieved the weight of a two stroke with a four stroke in the 250 and 300 class. 250r and 300r (four strokes) are almost the same weight to the lb as the previous gen 250xs and 300xs. They produce the same top end numbers when ran back to back on the same hull and have better holeshot times with a heavy load.


Have you seen their new 600hp yet?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Have you seen their new 600hp yet?





Jim Lenfest said:


> Have you seen their new 600hp yet?


seems like some cool new technology in this engine, but can someone smarter than me tell me what “problem” this solves? I’ve been curious since I saw the Mercury 12 min teaser.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

jackson man said:


> It helps solve the problem that some people have “How can I spend the 80k that I have burning a hole in my pocket “? 😁


Times 2 to 4!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

flysalt060 said:


> Times 2 to 4!


hahaha exactly... I feel like this is NOT an engine that you just throw a single one of on the back of a 26’ bay boat. So now you’re starting off around $150,000 for two engines... nice!


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Sometimes!


Always has been sometimes. Good friend quit going there after getting tired of answering tech questions and some idiot questioning a multiple racing champion and building multiple championship power heads. When one does not know shaat, thinks they wanna go fast, don’t question the professional. Remember hitting the water at 30mph off water skis? Hit it at 60 after being spit out of hydro plane. Feels like a brick wall.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The widow maker, if hasn’t been mentioned. Too lazy to read whole ten year old thread.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Have you seen their new 600hp yet?


I did. I'll never have a boat big enough to float that motor, but I hope they can scale that 2 speed gearcase technology to smaller outboards.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> It helps solve the problem that some people have “How can I spend the 80k that I have burning a hole in my pocket “? 😁


Why spend that when you can get a shiny new plastic boat for $800?!?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Or a 20 year old Maverick with a shallow water pick-up! (my kayaks retail for between $1500 and $1900, you must have bought the cheap ones)


How fast can you paddle that tupperware? I hear there are kayak forums that love liberals. FYI your craft was made possible by petroleum and made from it. You should look into a dugout canoe but you’ll have to kill a tree.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> I did. I'll never have a boat big enough to float that motor, but I hope they can scale that 2 speed gearcase technology to smaller outboards.


can that be done without significant weight penalties you think? Talking for a microskiff. I’d imagine people running 150-250 range could usually care less about weight. Most folks probably have no idea what their big bay boat outboards weighs.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Not sure. I know the technology is not there today. 2 speed gearcase have been attempted in prototypes, but were always bulky and unreliable. You're right about weight..... probably doesn't matter to many bay boat owners. But a lot of bass boats run the same motors on smaller/ lighter boats and that group is definitely aware of motor weight. Even though they don't pole their boats, an overweight motor makes the boat sit bow high at rest.... and nobody wants to fish on an uphill incline all day.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Talk about a rooster tail! Dustin Huff’s 84 mph Chittum...


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I would like to see a major player, like Mercury, experiment with Wankel engines on an outboard. The weight of a 2 stroke with close to the efficiency of a 4 stroke.


Check these guys out in the rotary engine department. If I am reading it correctly, they literally fire 3 times in one crank rotation. LiquidPiston, Inc. (LPI) develops advanced rotary internal combustion engines based on the company’s patented thermodynamic cycle and novel rotary engine architecture. Our engines are compact, powerful, quiet, efficient, low-vibration, multi-fuel capable and scalable from 1HP to over 1000 HP. Liquid Piston ━ Introducing the X mini engine


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Check these guys out in the rotary engine department. If I am reading it correctly, they literally fire 3 times for each vane in one crank rotation. LiquidPiston, Inc. (LPI) develops advanced rotary internal combustion engines based on the company’s patented thermodynamic cycle and novel rotary engine architecture. Our engines are compact, powerful, quiet, efficient, low-vibration, multi-fuel capable and scalable from 1HP to over 1000 HP. Liquid Piston ━ Introducing the X mini engine


A video on the engine. How It Works | LiquidPiston


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Water Bound said:


> Talk about a rooster tail! Dustin Huff’s 84 mph Chittum...
> View attachment 167695


That’s not a micro skiff.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jim Lenfest said:


> Check these guys out in the rotary engine department. If I am reading it correctly, they literally fire 3 times in one crank rotation. LiquidPiston, Inc. (LPI) develops advanced rotary internal combustion engines based on the company’s patented thermodynamic cycle and novel rotary engine architecture. Our engines are compact, powerful, quiet, efficient, low-vibration, multi-fuel capable and scalable from 1HP to over 1000 HP. Liquid Piston ━ Introducing the X mini engine


The only way you can get one of those engines is to buy a development kit at $30k. Otherwise they have been teasing that motor for almost 20 years.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> The only way you can get one of those engines is to buy a development kit at $30k. Otherwise they have been teasing that motor for almost 20 years.


Nothing worse than teasing a motor!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jonterr said:


> Nothing worse than teasing a motor!


I conversed with them about 15 year ago about their rotary diesel. All these years later it is still a single speed and the only market for it is a military unmanned plane. Once it starts it runs at that speed. After several years I quit waiting and checked back about a year ago and guess what - yep, single speed. I have no idea about their gas ones but since it is the same engine I can only guess it is the same story.

Maybe that is why they will sell a prototype in hopes someone can figure out a variable fuel delivery system.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Maybe that is why they will sell a prototype in hopes someone can figure out a variable fuel delivery system.


Mazda?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I know a few folks that drive their boats like they only have one speed


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> I know a few folks that drive their boats like they only have one speed


I like to go fast


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> The only way you can get one of those engines is to buy a development kit at $30k. Otherwise they have been teasing that motor for almost 20 years.


My issue was that it went public traded so soon. Before they have even a motor to sell. That tells me that they need to unload some shares on the public to get out of positions they hold. Maybe they have come to the conclusion that it simply can not be done? This is just a thought....It would not be the first time a company sluffed their stock off to get out of a bad idea. They need to market a lawn mower sized motor at a reasonable price, asap if they want me to have faith in the company. I only brought the subject up to see if anyone else had any info on the topic.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> I know a few folks that drive their boats like they only have one speed


That is me, WOT. Everywhere I go.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

boatbrett said:


> I run a big flats boat over 100mph but may switch to something smaller down the road. any ideas? i am new to the microskiff concept but its appeal is growing.
> 
> Are their any micros that can run 60 or better?


What is the pitch of your prop?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Davalos said:


> What is the pitch of your prop?



Im not boatbrett, but I can turn a 32" at 6300 rpms thru 1.62 gears


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> Im not boatbrett, but I can turn a 32" at 6300 rpms thru 1.62 gears


^^^this guy doing prop vs speed calculations based on some BS someone is trying to feed us 😆

There isn’t a 70hp true microskiff that will touch 100mph.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ^^^this guy doing prop vs speed calculations based on some BS someone is trying to feed us 😆
> 
> There isn’t a 70hp true microskiff that will touch 100mph.



Definitely couldn't touch that with my F70. It does good to turn a 15 or 16 pitch.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Jim Lenfest said:


> My issue was that it went public traded so soon. Before they have even a motor to sell. That tells me that they need to unload some shares on the public to get out of positions they hold. Maybe they have come to the conclusion that it simply can not be done? This is just a thought....It would not be the first time a company sluffed their stock off to get out of a bad idea. They need to market a lawn mower sized motor at a reasonable price, asap if they want me to have faith in the company. I only brought the subject up to see if anyone else had any info on the topic.


They were a private company and research and development costs a lot of money. Companies like this go public to bail the owners out of debt and then become instant millionaires while unloading their shares while the PR department is telling everyone how great they are as a company.

Sending you a PM as well.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> I know a few folks that drive their boats like they only have one speed


Is there any other speed???


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Is there any other speed???


Go


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

645 hp on the dyno, at the prop.
Supercharged Nitzpro. 115mph.
Microskiff is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

Th


Smackdaddy53 said:


> ^^^this guy doing prop vs speed calculations based on some BS someone is trying to feed us 😆
> 
> There isn’t a 70hp true microskiff that will touch 100mph.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Cork said:


> View attachment 172817
> View attachment 172818
> 
> 645 hp on the dyno, at the prop.
> ...


Had to put a mercury lower unit on it to handle all that power, I see


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cork said:


> View attachment 172817
> View attachment 172818
> 
> 645 hp on the dyno, at the prop.
> ...


That may be a microskiff hull but the outboard removes it from the MicroSkiff category even if it’s a short hull. I didn’t think Lake and Bay made a hull under 21 feet. My buddy had a L&B 21 carbon with a 300 Merc on it. Too squirrely for me. He died in his truck a mile from his house after running into a ditch with no seat belt.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That may be a microskiff hull but the outboard removes it from the MicroSkiff category even if it’s a short hull. I didn’t think Lake and Bay made a hull under 21 feet. My buddy had a L&B 21 carbon with a 300 Merc on it. Too squirrely for me. He died in his truck a mile from his house after running into a ditch with no seat belt.


I would love to know at what speed all common sense ceases to exist. 60? 75? 90? 101.5? 105? 110?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Davalos said:


> I would love to know at what speed all common sense ceases to exist. 60? 75? 90? 101.5? 105? 110?


There’s nothing wrong with going fast if you know what you’re doing. I don’g care for it. 34 is flying in my skiff.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> There’s nothing wrong with going fast if you know what you’re doing. I don’g care for it. 34 is flying in my skiff.


Damn! They went out of business! Now what am I gonna do?!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Davalos said:


> View attachment 172844
> 
> Damn! They went out of business! Now what am I gonna do?!


Do fast cars piss you off too?


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do fast cars piss you off too?


Only if they run into me


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Davalos said:


> Only if they run into me


Same


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same


I am already thinking of my next build. I want it to be a go-fast microskiff, but one that won't beat me up in moderate chop (I am no spring chicken). Gonna have to really put some thought into it.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Or if dumb ass shitbags put your family at risk being a douche. I don’t care if one has a death wish but involve my loved ones and we have a different ball game. 

All fun and games until real bad accidents happen and ruin many lives in the process.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

CKEAT said:


> Or if dumb ass shitbags put your family at risk being a douche. I don’t care if one has a death wish but involve my loved ones and we have a different ball game.
> 
> All fun and games until real bad accidents happen and ruin many lives in the process.


Being serious. I just don't see how going 115 is safe for anyone. How do you even keep a skiff from becoming airborne at that speed?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Just because it can go that fast, doesn't mean it has to all the time. I imagine we all have vehicles capable of driving faster than the speed limit, yet we drive them as the road and traffic conditions allow. Boat is no different. 

Yes, 115 weaving in and out of anchored boats in 6" of water is dangerous, but doing 60 in the same conditions is likely dangerous too. On the other hand, 115 in open, relatively calm water with little traffic..... likely perfectly safe (with the right equipment and an experienced driver).


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Davalos said:


> How do you even keep a skiff from becoming airborne at that speed?


Hull design, setup, and weight placement. To run like that (and handle properly) it takes a hull designed for it. Over-powering any ol boat with gobs of HP won't cut it.


----------



## Davalos (Mar 25, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Just because it can go that fast, doesn't mean it has to all the time. I imagine we all have vehicles capable of driving faster than the speed limit, yet we drive them as the road and traffic conditions allow. Boat is no different.
> 
> Yes, 115 weaving in and out of anchored boats in 6" of water is dangerous, but doing 60 in the same conditions is likely dangerous too. On the other hand, 115 in open, relatively calm water with little traffic..... likely perfectly safe (with the right equipment and an experienced driver).


That is a good analogy


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cork said:


> View attachment 172817
> View attachment 172818
> 
> 645 hp on the dyno, at the prop.
> ...


That's called a flatsboat.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's called a flatsboat.


L&B made a 17' called the predator that would take a 140. Those are 70+mph also


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> L&B made a 17' called the predator that would take a 140. Those are 70+mph also


Once again a flatsboat not a microskiff.


----------

